# [SOLVED] Sound is gone



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My pc recently stopped recognizing my speakers after a restart. I have made no changes, yet my computer now says that no audio devices are installed.

I have made sure that the speakers are properly hooked up and I have restarted several times. In device manager there is an audio device with a yellow exclamation mark listed under other devices. Looking at the properties of the device shows me this: "The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28) Data error (cyclic redundancy check)".

If anybody can offer some assistance I would greatly appreciate it.

Rockman


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Sound is gone*

Post the make/model of the PC.

Go to the manufacturer website and download/install the audio driver.


----------



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sound is gone*

I think my motherboard is Micro-Star International, model MS-7529. I bought the computer from a shop, so I don't think I have a "make/model". Sorry if I am just not understanding.

Rockman


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Sound is gone*

Try installing the Audio driver here


----------



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sound is gone*

I tried to install the Realtek driver twice using setup.exe after extracting and received this error each time:

Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure!!
Error Code: 0x00000017


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Sound is gone*

Is the version of Windows 32 or 64-bit? The link I posted earlier defaults to the 32-bit drivers.

Post the hardware id for the problem device:


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sound is gone*

I am running 64 bit (sorry I didn't mention that before). Here are the IDs.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627529&REV_1002
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627529


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Sound is gone*

Uninstall any previous drivers.

Try installing the driver from Realtek *here*


----------



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sound is gone*

Will uninstalling "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" remove the right drivers? I don't see anything else in Device Manager related to sound except what is under system devices. I went ahead and uninstalled said device, then tried to install the Realtek drivers you linked me to. The install went smoothly and I restarted my system but saw no change. I tried installing the 32/64 bit download and got the error code I received previously, error code 0x00000017.


----------



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sound is gone*

. . . Bump


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sound is gone*

Have you tried the drivers from MSI? 

MSI Global ? Mainboard - G31M3-F V2 (3 Audio Ports)


----------



## i32rockman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sound is gone*



Dogg said:


> Have you tried the drivers from MSI?
> 
> MSI Global ? Mainboard - G31M3-F V2 (3 Audio Ports)


 I installed the 64 bit MSI audio driver and that has fixed my problem. I accidentally installed the 32 bit before and had forgotten to try the correct driver.

Thank you makinu1der2 and dogg for your help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------



## curtey (Jul 10, 2012)

hi im kind of having the same problem i have no sound since installing windows 7 every time i click on the sound icon it says no audio output device installed could you help me with his problem please many thanks....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

@curtey
Start a new thread with your problem and post the make/model of your PC or include the specs if custom built.


----------

